# Why would You Buy Another Handgun for C & C, Really?



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

Out of The Box Cleaned and Loaded Fired @ 40 feet...I'm glad I did My Homework on what Handgun to buy!! Beretta PX 4 9mm Sub-Compact


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Each to there own, but wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I love striker fired. Sorry. Consistent trigger pull and no un-needed controls (Safeties and decockers) = good defensive gun. And no, They aren't all Glocks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The PX4 Storm Sub is a very good one. Just depends on what your subjective preferences are. DA/SA's do have consistent trigger pulls, a consistent DA and a consistent SA.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Great choice - for you. For me, I prefer handguns that don't have external, slide mounted safeties, which I believe the PX4 has. So that's one reason why I would "buy another handgun". I carry a Sig 229 or a Sig 239 or a Glock 26. But that's just my preference. Congrats though on your purchase, looks like you do just fine with it.

Here's the G26


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Smitty79 said:


> I love striker fired. Sorry. Consistent trigger pull and no un-needed controls (Safeties and decockers) = good defensive gun. And no, They aren't all Glocks.





SteamboatWillie said:


> Great choice - for you. For me, I prefer handguns that don't have external, slide mounted safeties, which I believe the PX4 has. So that's one reason why I would "buy another handgun". I carry a Sig 229 or a Sig 239 or a Glock 26. But that's just my preference. Congrats though on your purchase, looks like you do just fine with it.
> 
> Here's the G26


I'm in this boat as well. None of the guns in my carry stable have external safeties or decockers. And all are DAO designs. All but two are striker fired as well.

But that is my preference. The OP bought himself a very nice gun that obviously works for him and that is all that really matters anyway, isn't it?


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

Nice Glock...


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I'm in this boat as well. None of the guns in my carry stable have external safeties or decockers. And all are DAO designs. All but two are striker fired as well.
> 
> But that is my preference. The OP bought himself a very nice gun that obviously works for him and that is all that really matters anyway, isn't it?


Absolutely correct, sir.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

ABArt said:


> Nice Glock...


Well thanks. I normally carry one of the Sigs, but that little sucker is growing on me. The Pearce grip extension gives it a nice fit for my hand, the Comp-Tac OWB holster lets it ride very comfortably yet still easy to conceal and the XS 24/7 Big Dot sights work well (for my tired old eyes) in their role on a defensive handgun. XS sights, now there's a product you'll really get some... "opinions" on. :mrgreen:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SteamboatWillie said:


> Well thanks. I normally carry one of the Sigs, but that little sucker is growing on me. The Pearce grip extension gives it a nice fit for my hand, the Comp-Tac OWB holster lets it ride very comfortably yet still easy to conceal and the XS 24/7 Big Dot sights work well (for my tired old eyes) in their role on a defensive handgun. XS sights, now there's a product you'll really get some... "opinions" on. :mrgreen:


Both my gen3 G26 and gen3 G27 have a Pierce mag extension on them. They are not members of my active carry stable of sidearms. My primary carry gun is a gen3 G23 which I have modified to fit my specific requirements. All of my carry guns are quality pieces and have proven themselves to be reliable sidearms.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> I'm in this boat as well. None of the guns in my carry stable have external safeties or decockers. And all are DAO designs. All but two are striker fired as well.
> 
> But that is my preference. The OP bought himself a very nice gun that obviously works for him and that is all that really matters anyway, isn't it?


That's it, very well said. I prefer a good DA/SA for CCW. I do prefer Beretta's "G" configuration over the "F" safety configuration as that is what I'm accustomed to since buying my first 92G back in 1993. My brother prefers the "F" safety configuration as that works for him. Good to have options. I've never had issues with external safeties or decockers in training or carrying and I've been carrying since 1987 when Florida first enacted it's CCW, but granted in a "G" configuration. If you carry in the safety configuration you must either condition yourself to always carry w/ safety off as I would or to condition yourself to disengage the safety before firing, which I do not prefer.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> That's it, very well said. I prefer a good DA/SA for CCW. I do prefer Beretta's "G" configuration over the "F" safety configuration as that is what I'm accustomed to since buying my first 92G back in 1993. My brother prefers the "F" safety configuration as that works for him. The Storms can be easily converted from "F" to "G" if one wishes to do so. My Storm is a "G" model now. Good to have options. I've never had issues with external safeties or decockers in training or carrying and I've been carrying since 1987 when Florida first enacted it's CCW, but granted in a "G" configuration. If you carry in the safety configuration you must either condition yourself to always carry w/ safety off as I would or to condition yourself to disengage the safety before firing, which I do not prefer.


The key here is training. Over the years, I have gone through a mess of handguns for carrying. Single action revolvers, double action revolvers, single action pistols, double action pistols, pistols with external safeties, pistols with external safeties and decockers, hammer fired DAO pistols, and striker fired DAO pistols. This hodgepodge of handguns varied in size as well from mouse guns to full size handguns.

Like most things in life, all of this comes down to personal preferences which are based upon experience, personal wants and needs, and one's specific requirements. Add this this the knowledge that one gains over the years in all of this and we finally arrive at what someone feels is best suited for them. The kicker is that this can and frequently does change as new products hit the market, the individual changes (body, age, chothes, etc.), and one's perceived needs progress in another direction. I venture to say this is common place in the gun culture. We are always in search of the perfect gun. Of course no such thing exists, but at points in our life we believe it to be so.

My current carry stable consists of Glocks, Kahrs, M&P's, and a Ruger. These are guns from which I can draw upon to carry based upon where I may be carrying, the clothes I may be wearing, and a few other criteria. My primary carry gun is a gen3 Glock 23 which I have modified to fit my specific needs. There are times when something else rides on my strong side or even lives in a pocket (like cargo pockets in shorts when at the beach).

The one thing all of these guns have in common is the fact that all of them are DAO and have no external safeties or decockers. I live by the "pull and pull" rule when carrying. This means the only thing I want to think about is pulling that gun and pulling the trigger should I ever need to call upon it. I don't want safeties to have to work, hammers to cock, or anything else to get in my way if I have to go for that gun. Just recognize the threat and get the gun into action as quickly as I can. This is how I train... this is how I carry.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Good choice with the Beretta! Keep practicing with it. Unlike some others, I have no problem with safeties. As others have posted, it's all in what you train with. For me, sweeping a safety is the most natural action in the world.


----------



## mercator1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I've looked at, and plan on a PX4sc in .40 cal. I'm a PPK fan, so I like safeties and decockers. The grip is a little fatter than I preferred, but I think I'll warm up to it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SteamboatWillie said:


> Great choice - for you. For me, I prefer handguns that don't have external, slide mounted safeties, which I believe the PX4 has. So that's one reason why I would "buy another handgun". I carry a Sig 229 or a Sig 239 or a Glock 26. But that's just my preference. Congrats though on your purchase, looks like you do just fine with it.
> 
> Here's the G26


What holds the gun in place? Looks like an owb high riding paddle


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> What holds the gun in place? Looks like an owb high riding paddle


That looks like a Comp-Tac holster and mag carrier to me. Friction is what holds the gun in place.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> That looks like a Comp-Tac holster and mag carrier to me. Friction is what holds the gun in place.


...And that little dimple in the area that covers the trigger-guard.

The two compression screws allow the user to adjust retention pressure.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And that little dimple in the area that covers the trigger-guard.
> 
> The two compression screws allow the user to adjust retention pressure.


Yep. I have two Comp-Tac holsters and one mag carrier and they do make very fine and very strong equipment. One of the interesting things about their holsters I have is there is no cant. The gun rides straight up and down. This does promote a quicker draw and a little more comfortable carry, but some may find this to be not to their liking. I'm not a fan of a strong cant. Mostly I use a Fobus Evolution belt holster. A mild cant and a good carry for my guns that go in those holsters.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Apr 24, 2012)

I carry a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact and it is one sweet shooting pistol.


----------

